# Female pigeon hates the male, they fight a lot



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

This might be a strange question but i am wondering Why wont the female pigeon let the male mate with her ? Every time he tries to get near her she hits him with her wings and starts running around in the cage and he chasing her. She clearly hates him. He started being aggressive with her biting her and chasing her around the cage. I really don't know whats going on with the 2. They are the same breed of pigeons, both English Pigeons. Anyone might have an idea what is going on with the 2 of them ? Any help greatly appreciated =)
PS: They have a nest in the cage, I made them one.


----------



## pijon (Aug 6, 2011)

One thing to make sure of is that you don't actually accidently have two cocks together. But, that being said, it's definitely not a strange question! I had the exact same thing happen with one of my pairs (and, I'll add, they are now happily together and have produced squabs  )
What I ended up doing is separating the two birds and putting them in cages beside each other so that they can still see each other without being able to fight. I kept them in that arrangement for maybe two weeks, then tried putting them back together again...but they still fought. So, I separated them again for another week, and when the week was up, tried putting them back together. That still didn't work, so I tried the process again. It took quite a few tries and quite a few weeks to get them to finally cooperate and not fight, but eventually it worked out. I can't guarantee this will work, but it did the trick for me. I wish you the best!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

JessyWolf,
Hi  I agree with pijons' method. Try placing them in side-by-side cages, so they can see each other but not be in physical contact. Usually after 4/5 days you will see the difference. By the way, 'biting' is sometimes a show of affection between pigeons, and 'chasing; is normal courtship behaviour. As for the nest, it's nice that u made it for them, but when they finally mate and are ready to lay eggs, you will see them (usually the male) gather materials for the nest and build it. It's really fun to see them build their own nest. Give them time to adjust to the settings and each other. Wish you luck, Peace


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ^.^ here is my update
Ohh, but I am 100% sure its one female and one male. I know it lol the male always is taller than the female and has a bigger beak wile the female is the opposite so yeah i am pretty sure, you can see on the picture in my signature the 2 pigeons on the far right are the ones im talking about. But the problem with separating them is that my cage is 4 floors. Upper floor 2 pigeons that got little babies xD the floor under them is the 2 that keep fighting and the 2 floors under that are empty still. So i cant put another cage there because its floors. =3 Anyone help me out ? =/


----------

